
Map: Where The Majority of Immigrants Come From By State (Removing Mexico) - ryan_j_naughton
http://mic.com/articles/89725/one-map-shows-where-the-majority-of-immigrants-come-from-in-your-state-besides-mexico
======
ErikRogneby
Really interesting. This would be improved with the numbers for that country
of origin per state. It makes me want to go grab the data and do some deeper
digging.

